# One important husbandry tool.....



## Philsuma

List one item or tool ect, that you have purchased in say....a hardware, craft or even a restaurant store that you wish to pass on to the masses as possibly indispensible or newly discovered.

I'll go first...

2 speeds, variable positions and the best part...the clip..a Godsend for my baker's rack systems. I bought a dozen...
 
See larger image and other views 
Share your own customer images 

*Holmes HACP9 Oscilllating Clip Fan*


----------



## gary1218

InfraRed temp gun. 

I orginally bought it when I raised tropical fish but I use it all around the frog room as well. Just point and shoot and you get an instant temperature reading.


----------



## Otis

Space heaters, especially for northern folk. My whole house remains a constant 58F in the winter months but the frog room is kept at 71 with a 20 dollar space heater. I have only used one model but it has worked great so far. It shaves a lot of money off the heating bill each month.

The only bad thing is that you have to manually turn it on/off, it doesn't adjust based on the temp in the room. There is an "eco setting" where it automatically shuts off after 4 hours, otherwise you have to either put it on a timer or adjust it manually. 










I got mine at target, not sure if they still carry it though.

Holmes HEH8001-U1 Energy Efficient Eco-Smart Space Heater... review at Kaboodle


----------



## hexentanz

Turkey Baster (sp?).


----------



## rozdaboff

I can't limit myself to one thing - so I'll list two (well actually three)

Sterilite storage shelves and Solo 5oz. cups


















At least for the species that I work with (mostly thumbs) - this setup allows me to keep individual tadpoles in a very confined space. 3 racks fit perfectly across a 48" metal rack. I use 6 shelving systems (18 shelves) and each shelf can hold 16 5oz. cups - or 288 tadpoles in a 48"x24"x18" area. Lately I haven't even filled 20% of that capacity, but it is nice to have it.

Also - a Vornado fan. Great for circulating room air. Works in the winter and summer to keep temperatures more even in the room. While I do take advantage of natural temperature gradients by keeping the species that like the warmth higher up, in the winter the temp near the floor can get a bit cool. This fan does a great job at leveling things off. I think they also make them attached to heaters for those that need them.

Oz


----------



## Derek Benson

for catching frogs...


----------



## jubjub47

Hey Phil, I've been considering some of those for my rack to help cool the lights a bit. Is that what your doing with them?


----------



## Philsuma

Tim,

I have the ubiquitous baker's rack system as you know.....I plied them with two 48" WalMart florescent fixtures for $10.00 each and am using some type of Phillips plant lights T 10's that do not throw of much heat. 

2 rows of lights for a total of 4 bulbs per shelf with 4 shelves utilizing the lights for a grande total of 16 bulbs per rack!

Even with all those ballasts, I really don't get a big temp increase. My tiled concrete floor stays @ 72F and my ceiling temp is @ 78F. Ambiant room humidity is sometimes 50% !

The fixtures are flex tied to the bottom of the wire racks and there is a very interesting thing at work here...when tied tight, there is a nice 1/2 inch space between the top of the shelf and the fixture, creating a nice heat dissapation pocket.


But to answer your question, I use those fans for everything:

a little cooling
directed on the vivs for air exchange even with a glass lid
directed on floor spills to speed evaporation
to stir up FF in or near vivs
you name it....they are that handy.

PS...I have a nice Sony DSLR camera....maybe it's time I learned how to use it so I could post some picks of my frogs and vivs and racks...


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

One of those pressurized pump sprayer`s for misting and cleaning.

John


----------



## flybuster

digital timers , couldent live without them!


----------



## Philsuma

Got this bad boy about 8 months ago....it...is.....verynice!

Cannot live without it....I just may bring it to Scott's and spray Nate with it....



Hate pumpin' for that weak azz pressure? I did.....


Rechargeable Backpack Sprayer


Rechargeable Backpack Sprayer SRS 600







</B>New from SHURflo, the SRS-600 offers breakthrough performance, convenience, versatility and comfort in a backpack sprayer. ProPack™ eliminates the need for the operator to continually "pump up" the sprayer to maintain a constant and steady spray pattern as with manually powered sprayers, making spraying faster and easier than ever. 
The ProPack's™ micro-processor control allows the operator to select one of four pump speeds, that when used in conjuction with the included adjustable cone nozzle can deliver a delicate mist, high volume spray, or long-range stream to meet any spraying need. 
The unique battery pack can be charged in place, or easily removed without the use of tools for remote charging. The light-weight ergonomically designed tank, full breathable back pad, thick resilient shoulder pads, and waist belt make the ProPack™ comfortable even with a full load. 

Features 
Sprays up to 120 gallons (454 Liters) on a single charge 
High performance chemical resistant SHURflo pump 
Advanced microprocessor pump control 
Variable speed and adjustable nozzle for light or heavy duty spraying 
Ultra comfortable ergonomic design, full back pad, and thickly padded shoulder harness 
Advanced one touch master control-select from four speed settings 
On demand operation-depress the hand lever to begin spraying release to stop 
Select low speed settings for a light mist for delicate work 
Use the high settings for a dense spray to cover large areas quickly 
Set the spray tip to stream and select the high speed setting on the pump for hard to reach areas 
The micro-processor regulates pump speed for consistent spray at all settings 
The status lamp indicates power on and blinks when the battery needs recharging 

Specifications 
Pump, 12 VDC, 1.0 GPM Max. 40-PSI Demand Switch, Polypropylene Pump Body, Viton valves, Santoprene diaphragm, Charger Automatic Sealed Lead Acid 120 Volt 
60 Hz input (230 Volt/50Hz available), 12 VDC 500 mA Output 
Spray Hose: Reinforced/Braided PVC 
Spray Wand: Polypropylene handle, aluminum lance, Plastic Tip, Adjustable Cone 
Battery: 12 Volt, 7.0 Amp/ Hour Sealed Lead/ Acid Extra Batteries are available for $38.00 # SRS-600








$169.99


----------



## ChrisK

Small flashlight


----------



## roxrgneiss

A good pair of *tweezers*. I can't even recall how many uses I've come up with for both ends - I use the flat end like an apothecary tool for Ca when I'm dusting springtails (yes, I do that). Besides using the grasping end for pinning things, it can be used to poke holes and so on... A great little terrarium keeping tool. It's hard to say when you'll need something close by to grab or scrape something small. I got mine here: Jewelers Tweezers - Kingsley North, not local though. I have the _Grobet USA Slide Locking Tweezers_. This place has all sorts of nifty small items, like clamps, loupes, and torches. Oh yeah, in the same vein - scissors, a must have. Ah, Pliers too! Too many items that make life easier to list. Already thought of another, the handy Dremel Tool. 

Mike


----------



## ChrisK

Think that would work good with a solenoid etc for a DIY automatic misting system?

edit: oops just saw the price, a pump would be cheaper 



Philsuma said:


> Got this bad boy about 8 months ago....it...is.....verynice!
> 
> Cannot live without it....I just may bring it to Scott's and spray Nate with it....
> 
> 
> 
> Hate pumpin' for that weak azz pressure? I did.....
> 
> 
> Rechargeable Backpack Sprayer
> 
> 
> Rechargeable Backpack Sprayer SRS 600 </B>New from SHURflo, the SRS-600 offers breakthrough performance, convenience, versatility and comfort in a backpack sprayer. ProPack™ eliminates the need for the operator to continually "pump up" the sprayer to maintain a constant and steady spray pattern as with manually powered sprayers, making spraying faster and easier than ever.
> The ProPack's™ micro-processor control allows the operator to select one of four pump speeds, that when used in conjuction with the included adjustable cone nozzle can deliver a delicate mist, high volume spray, or long-range stream to meet any spraying need.
> The unique battery pack can be charged in place, or easily removed without the use of tools for remote charging. The light-weight ergonomically designed tank, full breathable back pad, thick resilient shoulder pads, and waist belt make the ProPack™ comfortable even with a full load.
> 
> Features
> Sprays up to 120 gallons (454 Liters) on a single charge
> High performance chemical resistant SHURflo pump
> Advanced microprocessor pump control
> Variable speed and adjustable nozzle for light or heavy duty spraying
> Ultra comfortable ergonomic design, full back pad, and thickly padded shoulder harness
> Advanced one touch master control-select from four speed settings
> On demand operation-depress the hand lever to begin spraying release to stop
> Select low speed settings for a light mist for delicate work
> Use the high settings for a dense spray to cover large areas quickly
> Set the spray tip to stream and select the high speed setting on the pump for hard to reach areas
> The micro-processor regulates pump speed for consistent spray at all settings
> The status lamp indicates power on and blinks when the battery needs recharging
> 
> Specifications
> Pump, 12 VDC, 1.0 GPM Max. 40-PSI Demand Switch, Polypropylene Pump Body, Viton valves, Santoprene diaphragm, Charger Automatic Sealed Lead Acid 120 Volt
> 60 Hz input (230 Volt/50Hz available), 12 VDC 500 mA Output
> Spray Hose: Reinforced/Braided PVC
> Spray Wand: Polypropylene handle, aluminum lance, Plastic Tip, Adjustable Cone
> Battery: 12 Volt, 7.0 Amp/ Hour Sealed Lead/ Acid Extra Batteries are available for $38.00 # SRS-600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $169.99


----------



## ChrisK

I was actually gonna ask in feeding if anyone does that!



roxrgneiss said:


> I use the flat end like an apothecary tool for Ca when I'm dusting springtails (yes, I do that).


----------



## zBrinks

Black contact paper - nice and clean looking.


----------



## boogsawaste

Aqualifter dosing pump. I use one to drain excess water from the tanks (great if you don't want to drill for a drain). Just set it on top and drop one end into a pond or other spot to access water and drop the other end into a bucket. It's fairly quick and very easy to use.


----------



## ravengritz

zBrinks said:


> Black contact paper - nice and clean looking.


Funny, last week as I was neurotically spraying the back of my new viv matte black one of my friends asked why don't you just use black contact paper?


----------



## TonyT

I have some of these shelves myself.They are much better than the bakers racks to me. I got them when a few of the retailers shut down. Do you work in a retail environment? Just curious.

TonyT




zBrinks said:


> Black contact paper - nice and clean looking.


----------



## Otis

190 oz. containers: to use as temp enclosures, for froglets, new aquisitions, plants, transportation ect. 









(photo taken from joshsfrogs)


----------



## Philsuma

boogsawaste said:


> Aqualifter dosing pump. I use one to drain excess water from the tanks (great if you don't want to drill for a drain). Just set it on top and drop one end into a pond or other spot to access water and drop the other end into a bucket. It's fairly quick and very easy to use.


 
Nice!......


----------



## salix

This has been a very interesting thread, thanks for starting it.

Deb


----------



## crw.dft

roxrgneiss said:


> A good pair of *tweezers*. I can't even recall how many uses I've come up with for both ends - I use the flat end like an apothecary tool for Ca when I'm dusting springtails (yes, I do that). Besides using the grasping end for pinning things, it can be used to poke holes and so on... A great little terrarium keeping tool. It's hard to say when you'll need something close by to grab or scrape something small. I got mine here: Jewelers Tweezers - Kingsley North, not local though. I have the _Grobet USA Slide Locking Tweezers_. This place has all sorts of nifty small items, like clamps, loupes, and torches. Oh yeah, in the same vein - scissors, a must have. Ah, Pliers too! Too many items that make life easier to list. Already thought of another, the handy Dremel Tool.
> 
> Mike


I agree. I use the long ones(10", straight tip and curved tip) that people use to feed reptiles and stuff. They are great for pulling out bit of dead plants and things like that. Dead handy, I use them all the time.


----------



## Philsuma

*KIS *brand CRYSTAL clear storage boxes and inexpensive! I'm never using a rubbermade or sterilite box again. They are as clear as glass. Everything from dry goods storage to transport, grow out, morphing, Temporary, Q-Tine,ect ect. 

Nice locking lid to keep humidity up but allow a tiny bit of air exchange. Some FF....mainly Hydei will escape but that is to be expected with any tote.

*They can be found at your local K-Mart.*


Omni Box - KIS - Space For You

Omni Box

008636


008632


008631


008613


008633


008611


008609


008610


008612


008641


008000


Multifunctional storage boxes with lid


----------



## Philsuma

Just picked up this little guy...

Want to add oatmeal or some other item to your current FF mix and you still want a powdery consistancy so your mags can slurp unimpeded by large chunks? Look no further...It works GREAT

How Magic Bullet Blender Works


----------



## TonyT

I like this guy. I am totally against wal mart. They are the devil. LOL

TonyT

They can be found at your local K-Mart.[/B]


----------



## JoshH

Mine is the awesome array of CF light bulbs now found in the flood/security lighting section of Home Depot. They range from 27 to 100 watts and are all 6500K. Great for plants and really cheap......


----------



## Dragas

Dendroboard.com


----------



## Philsuma

TonyT said:


> I like this guy. I am totally against wal mart. They are the devil. LOL


Tony...purely coincidence, I'm ashamed to say. For some reason the ' wal doesn't carry them. Can you believe that?....I buy way too much stuff from the devil...thats for sure.

Got my 48" 2 bulb fixtures, assembled with ballasts for $9.00 each !!!

I bought twenty...

....going to buy broms there too......now I really hate myself for being such a sell out.


----------



## McBobs

The best tool in the world for pulling eggs. I use nothing else. 

-Matt


----------



## Philsuma

Matt,

Looks cool...

Name of item?

Link / site ?


----------



## boogsawaste

McBobs said:


> The best tool in the world for pulling eggs. I use nothing else.
> 
> -Matt


What are those?


----------



## McBobs

Slurpee straws from the gas station. As simple as that!

-Matt


----------



## boogsawaste

No kidding! Thanks for that, I'll be sure to grab some next time I'm there.


----------



## Dragas

FREE - Even better !!!! Nice find !


----------



## McBobs

No problem. Usually I just grab five or so and throw them in with supplies each time I go to the gas station. Best part is that they're sterile as well! 

-Matt


----------



## JoshH

boogsawaste said:


> What are those?


Oh those are great for catching escaped fruit flies! ya gotta taste 'em once in awhile to make sure they're good quality.....


----------



## Philsuma

JoshH said:


> Oh those are great for catching escaped fruit flies! ya gotta taste 'em once in awhile to make sure they're good quality.....


I ate one at Scott's on Sunday...it was attempting to make off with some of Jason's Scottish brew!

I use this in my frog room.When employed on a tile floor...it is devastatingly efficient BUT you can still empty the flies out of the clear chamber and the vortex does not kill them!

Re-usable escapees...whodathunk it"?










14.4V Cordless Cyclonic Hand Vac (Energy Star Approved)Model #:CHV1408
14.4 volts of power for extreme suction
Cyclonic action - powerful spinning action keeps dust and debris away from the filter so suction power stays strong


----------



## RecycledAgain

Hheheh, Thats just a bit to much ,, Recycled Flies ...Lol

Dan


----------



## Philsuma

RecycledAgain said:


> Hheheh, Thats just a bit to much ,, Recycled Flys ...Lol
> 
> Dan


Recycled by way of the dustbuster?

or

Recycled by way of.....me......that is disturbing huh?


----------



## RecycledAgain

I like the idea ,, I usually give the jumpers a 30 sec head start.

Dan


----------



## TonyT

I am a LP Manager for Kmart, was just glad to see you say that is all.

TonyT



Philsuma said:


> Tony...purely coincidence, I'm ashamed to say. For some reason the ' wal doesn't carry them. Can you believe that?....I buy way too much stuff from the devil...thats for sure.
> 
> Got my 48" 2 bulb fixtures, assembled with ballasts for $9.00 each !!!
> 
> I bought twenty...
> 
> ....going to buy broms there too......now I really hate myself for being such a sell out.


----------



## pl259

An assortment of magnifiers, eye loupes, and the like. A microscope or two is a nice to have as well. I use one or the other many times a week and it's not just because I'm older and wicked far sighted.


----------



## Jason

I like to use this for catching dessert.


----------



## Philsuma

have one of those...they are cool.

Be sure to put a tiny moist sponge in the collection cup or a lot of the little insects will dessicate by morning....if you leave it out all night.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Philsuma said:


> I ate one at Scott's on Sunday...it was attempting to make off with some of Jason's Scottish brew!
> 
> I use this in my frog room.When employed on a tile floor...it is devastatingly efficient BUT you can still empty the flies out of the clear chamber and the vortex does not kill them!
> 
> Re-usable escapees...whodathunk it"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.4V Cordless Cyclonic Hand Vac (Energy Star Approved)Model #:CHV1408
> 14.4 volts of power for extreme suction
> Cyclonic action - powerful spinning action keeps dust and debris away from the filter so suction power stays strong



Try an aspirator (or pooter) from Bioquip.com The standard one is $7.45

1135A - Product Details

These are great for any small arthropods in leaflitter, soil, etc.
Jeremy


----------



## McBobs

JeremyHuff said:


> Try an aspirator (or pooter) from Bioquip.com The standard one is $7.45
> 
> 1135A - Product Details
> 
> These are great for any small arthropods in leaflitter, soil, etc.
> Jeremy


I dont understand. How does something like that work?

-Matt


----------



## pl259

McBobs said:


> I dont understand. How does something like that work?
> 
> -Matt


You suck on one end and use the other like the hose on your vacuum cleaner. The little jar catches the bugs/FFs and keeps them from going into your mouth.

______________
EricG.NH


----------



## JeremyHuff

They are easy to use (and make). Basically it is a vial with a rubber stopper. The rubber stopper has two holes. There is usually a long rubber tube (1/4" aquarium tubing will work) and a stiff, shorter tube in the other hole, although you could use the same aquarium tubing. On the long tube, which is what you suck on to create a vacuum, there is micro mesh on the end in the rubber stopper. This prevent the insects and debris from being sucked all the way into your mouth. If you are making your own you can use a piece of cloth or pantyhose. You then hold the vial and aim the second tube at whatever you want to pick up. 

I do a lot of fieldwork and usually always have this dangling from my mouth and ready when flipping logs or rocks or sifting leaf litter. This is the only easy way to safely collect soft body arthropods like springtails, schisomids, pseudoscorpions, etc. other than Berlese funnels or the like.

Jeremy


----------



## McBobs

Alright. That's how I thought you would use it, but wanted to make sure. I didnt realize there was micro mesh on the inside to keep the bugs from getting sucked up. 

Come to think of it, I remember watching a show where they were catching bugs and spiders in a big net in the tropics using that method. Sounds like a proven method!

Now if only someone could come up with a fail proof method of catching froglets!  Maybe a BIG "pooter"....But not really. 

-Matt


----------



## Philsuma

I need to make sure I order the model with the bulb...

I "accidentally" ingest up to 3 FF (Melanogster) a week sometimes, but I am trying to cut down....

Going to have to soon buy a sippy cup for my OJ


----------



## Philsuma

...and I thought the Restaurant store was like Toys R Us....

Meet....the BUG store:

BioQuip Products, Inc. Home Page


Thanks Jeremy! Lots of WANT at that site


----------



## markbudde

I use a Mall probe all the time. Mostly I use it for picking out slugs and snails from crevices, but it finds plenty of uses.
Mall Probe for dissection from DR Instruments


----------



## jelly_shrimp

Parents to lone money from lol, and a downstairs place to put mah froggies, so my parents won't get annoyed from the call


----------



## paulrust

A minor dissection kit. For everything from pruning small plants to preparing fecals for inspection.


----------



## bobberly1

markbudde said:


> I use a Mall probe all the time. Mostly I use it for picking out slugs and snails from crevices, but it finds plenty of uses.
> Mall Probe for dissection from DR Instruments


Thanks for the lead, this seems perfect for stripping cichlids, if anyone knows what this is, because it's made to be smooth and seamless.

Figured I'd throw a link in about cichlid stripping, just for kicks.
Cichlid-Forum.com


----------



## stemcellular

Philsuma said:


> Got this bad boy about 8 months ago....it...is.....verynice!
> 
> Cannot live without it....I just may bring it to Scott's and spray Nate with it....
> 
> 
> 
> Hate pumpin' for that weak azz pressure? I did.....
> 
> 
> Rechargeable Backpack Sprayer
> 
> 
> Rechargeable Backpack Sprayer SRS 600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </B>New from SHURflo, the SRS-600 offers breakthrough performance, convenience, versatility and comfort in a backpack sprayer. ProPack™ eliminates the need for the operator to continually "pump up" the sprayer to maintain a constant and steady spray pattern as with manually powered sprayers, making spraying faster and easier than ever.
> The ProPack's™ micro-processor control allows the operator to select one of four pump speeds, that when used in conjuction with the included adjustable cone nozzle can deliver a delicate mist, high volume spray, or long-range stream to meet any spraying need.
> The unique battery pack can be charged in place, or easily removed without the use of tools for remote charging. The light-weight ergonomically designed tank, full breathable back pad, thick resilient shoulder pads, and waist belt make the ProPack™ comfortable even with a full load.
> 
> Features
> Sprays up to 120 gallons (454 Liters) on a single charge
> High performance chemical resistant SHURflo pump
> Advanced microprocessor pump control
> Variable speed and adjustable nozzle for light or heavy duty spraying
> Ultra comfortable ergonomic design, full back pad, and thickly padded shoulder harness
> Advanced one touch master control-select from four speed settings
> On demand operation-depress the hand lever to begin spraying release to stop
> Select low speed settings for a light mist for delicate work
> Use the high settings for a dense spray to cover large areas quickly
> Set the spray tip to stream and select the high speed setting on the pump for hard to reach areas
> The micro-processor regulates pump speed for consistent spray at all settings
> The status lamp indicates power on and blinks when the battery needs recharging
> 
> Specifications
> Pump, 12 VDC, 1.0 GPM Max. 40-PSI Demand Switch, Polypropylene Pump Body, Viton valves, Santoprene diaphragm, Charger Automatic Sealed Lead Acid 120 Volt
> 60 Hz input (230 Volt/50Hz available), 12 VDC 500 mA Output
> Spray Hose: Reinforced/Braided PVC
> Spray Wand: Polypropylene handle, aluminum lance, Plastic Tip, Adjustable Cone
> Battery: 12 Volt, 7.0 Amp/ Hour Sealed Lead/ Acid Extra Batteries are available for $38.00 # SRS-600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $169.99



this..is..so..awesome!


----------



## Philsuma

oh...once you go automatic.....you'll never use a pump again.


----------



## NathanB

Thats pretty awesome but i think i'll stick to my $10 pump sprayer


----------



## bobberly1

Yeah, I have to mention that you would look like a bit of a goof walking around with that thing on too. It looks like a modified jet pack


----------



## zBrinks

I see that thing, and can't help but humming the theme song to "Ghostbusters".


----------



## bobberly1

zBrinks said:


> I see that thing, and can't help but humming the theme song to "Ghostbusters".




Yeah Phil, if anyone lives with you, do they give a hard time about walking around with that on?


----------



## Philsuma

bobberly1 said:


> Yeah, I have to mention that you would look like a bit of a goof walking around with that thing on too. It looks like a modified jet pack


Dude, we breed frogs......FROGS......we are the geeks of the _entire_ herp world.

A jet pack isn't gonna make a bit o' diff....


----------



## jelly_shrimp

Also, unless you have a see-through house, nobody will notice you but the people in your house, and they'll get over it!


----------



## Philsuma

Who has a local, i.e big lot, retail or box store, source for those solid clear plastic tubes?

Need some medium diameter stuf...like 1" , 1.25" to perhaps 1.5"

Lowes sells some clear tubes for T-12 floresecent light bulb storage but they are too large in diameter....


----------



## jubjub47

Aquarium shops will have uplift tubes which are 1" diameter.


----------



## NathanB

the lfs here can get a few different sized tubes phil
Thinwall Rigid Tubing


----------



## iridebmx

awesome thread philsuma! this is the reason i search through build journals all the time......just looking for new ingenious tools and methods of doing things.im going to be checking up on this one frequently.



btw:slurpee straws!.........................good one!


----------



## batrachiophyle

*This is simply a brilliant thread idea!* 
[...talk about advanced simian tool usage... termites beware!!]

a few quick ones:

$9 coffee grinder: my little brother grabbed it from a local drug store for me. makes a perfect small dry food-processor. i use mine primarily for mixing up my dry food recipe for my Blattids.... i also keep Hylids, Rhacs, Bufos, etc., in addition to Dendros, so roaches are a serious must.

2 liter Coke bottle: cut in half... remove label, and you've got yourself a fantastic funnel for FFs. it even has a screw-on cap!! in fact, were someone to give me a "fancy-smancy" funnel, i'd have to politely decline, lol.. it simply works so well.

run of the mill shot glasses: perfect for divvying out FFs with the Coke bottle funnel. if the sides are wiped down with a clean cloth before filling, neither species can climb the sides. i typically line up a row of them for everyone at feeding time.

plastic McCormick pepper container: this is simply a small plastic bottle with a closing top. under the lid the top has holes. i mix my 1:1 [Ca/D3-Multi-vite] duster in here, and dispense as necessary. works great!

thanks for all the wonderful ideas, everyone!


----------



## Dragas

Attempting my first vert conversion. 

I found this at lowes








It has two sections that are made of plastic. Looks like it is constructed just like a normal window screen. 

$4.95


----------



## Philsuma

Behold...the Bug-Vac !

*BUGVAC mini Bug Vacuum*


List Price: Our Price: $10.90

SKU: KT-BUGVACm-1

*Works best on a tile or slick floor....not carpet. Suction is more than adequate to snatch up all morphs and species of FF as well as bean beatles! An entire sweeping under and around your racks can sometimes produce quite a haul....re-use them and re-cycle!*

No more chasing bugs around your home! Mini Bug Vacuum creates a stylish, high-powered suction that captures unwanted pests. It is a safe, efficient and non-toxic alternative to costly, toxic bug sprays in your Mini Bug Vacuum is an easy, efficient and non-toxic way to control bugs, insects and other pests that fly or crawl. The Mini Bug Vacuum is portable and runs on *one 9-volt battery*. It is the perfect answer to a bug problem in any location. The Mini Bug Vacuum is an easy and efficient way of getting rid of bugs, insects, and other pests that fly or crawl into your home, porch or office.


----------



## batrachiophyle

my super-cool younger brother bought me this tool, and it's been an amazingly effective, and highly useful addition to my tool box / hobby kit. [so, Lawrence, if you're reading this - thanks, man. you seriously rock!!]










*7.2v Dremel Cordless "Multi-Pro" Rotary Tool, Model #770* 

Specifications:
Tool Weight..............9 oz. (w/ battery!)
Speeds....................2 (operates at both 10,000 rpm and 20,000 rpm)
Volts.......................7.2 DC
Collet Capacity..........1/32"-1/8"(1/8" Included)
Warranty..................2 years

Includes the Following:
cordless Dremel rotary tool
battery, and battery charger w/ LED charging indicator
small, nylon carrying / storage case
50 assorted bits, heads, and accessories


this little Dremel is light as a feather, highly versatile, powerful, compact, easy to handle, cordless, and is *quite simply one of the most useful, and effective tools that i own for the hobby*. it comes with a battery charger, as well as a small, nylon carrying case which stores everything, and includes an array of bits, heads, and other accessories. changing bits is quick and easy, and no wrench is required.

Possibilities: 
* need a hole in the side of a film canister for a suction cup? 
* need to hollow-out a cave, or completely sculpt your GreatStuff background?
* own other anurans, or snakes which need numerous ventilation holes in their Sterilite tubs?
* need to drill holes for mounting a PC fan? 
* need to cut off the head of a nail or screw?
* need to drill a hole in a screen top to run a wire through?
* need to sand down some rough edges on a piece of vivarium media to protect the delicate skin of your Dendrobatids?
* need to perform a frontal lobotomy on the loud, creepy, whiny-arse, addle-brained, little, annoying, conniving, tattle-tale man upstairs in your apartment complex?

....the list goes on and on, and the tool's usefulness is only limited by your imagination. this tool quite literally rocks!! i've really no clue how i managed to go so long without one, and i honestly find new uses for it everyday. 

 i hope this helps someone!!!


----------



## melas

Is that coordless? Lucky! I bought mine years ago before there was such a thing - an amazing tool of which they could only improve by making it cordless! Haha! Great post!


----------



## NathanB

This is for Phil
Paraclipse fly control systems
Paraclipse Fly Control Systems, Replacement Bulbs and Cartridges.


----------



## Philsuma

Nate...nooo...we don't want to _kill _them!


----------



## Rich Conley

melas said:


> Is that coordless? Lucky! I bought mine years ago before there was such a thing - an amazing tool of which they could only improve by making it cordless! Haha! Great post!


Eh, I'd take my corded dremel over my cordless one every day of the week. The cordless ones are so much less powerful, and the batteries don't last long enough.


----------



## Philsuma

lets go people.....we need to launch this thread into the "Top 10" !!

Meth blue? 
Tadpole Tea?
Top off water?
Tadpole mixture feeder?

You can get plastic squeeze bottles of ALL different sizes at your local Restaurant store.....sometimes craft stores have the smaller bottles.

VERY Handy!!!


----------



## Dragas




----------



## Philsuma

Those are cool Jason......anyone put one through the paces.....viv-wise?


----------



## Dragas

Saw this and thought it looked pretty cool ... 









A foam gun


----------



## Marinarawr

Philsuma said:


> Rechargeable Backpack Sprayer
> 
> 
> Rechargeable Backpack Sprayer SRS 600


Amazon.com: Extreme Bug Vac: Toys & Games

Did anyone else get chills of excitement envisioning themselves adorned with this set? The only element missing?

Amazon.com: Three Wolf Moon T-Shirt, Available in Various Sizes: Apparel


----------



## melas

I actually have one of these from my days working as a Mosquito Taxonomist for the West Nile Virus Suppression program . . . These are AMAZING. They have some serious suction and there is actually a collection cup. 










The price might scare you off though . . .yipes!



Oh and mine's yellow - WAY cooler!

D-CELL Aspirator, Aspirators, Pest Management - GEMPLER'S


----------



## Philsuma

Marina,

When I ring your doorbell while wearing BOTH the wolf t-shirt and the back pack sprayer....

Whadya gonna do then?

Better think it through


----------



## melas

Dragas said:


> I would picture something like this ?


*YIPES!*

That's HILAROIUS!


----------



## Philsuma

Jason,

Please return that wolf hand puppet to your dresser drawer.....after you bleach it of course.

Why don't you come over to the frog room sometime and I'll put @ 70 lbs of water in it for you to check out.....one way or another 

and I thought that _*I *_had too much time on my hands - with retirement and all......guess not 

just silly stuff......silly.


----------



## Dragas

It made me laugh. 


Back to the OT. 










That would be cool ...

but I use one of these. It automatically stops putting pressure on the tube of caulk. Very nice if you have about 1,000 cabinets to caulk.


----------



## Dragas

and yes its worth getting a new caulk gun for it... I think they are under $5.00.


----------



## NathanB

Is there anywhere local i can get that ^ jason?


----------



## Dragas

bussardnr said:


> Is there anywhere local i can get that ^ jason?



Home depot/Lowes should have them. Look for the green ones.


----------



## Marinarawr

Philsuma said:


> Marina,
> 
> When I ring your doorbell while wearing BOTH the wolf t-shirt and the back pack sprayer....
> 
> Whadya gonna do then?
> 
> Better think it through


I think the last time those events occurred baby Jesus was conceived .

Seriously though... I want a bug vacuum .


----------



## Philsuma

Marinarawr said:


> Seriously though... I want a bug vacuum .


 
For like..$12.00......how can you NOT own one!

It is pretty fun to use too...


----------



## jubjub47

I saw the bug vacs at work the other day. They had a nice one on sale for $20 I believe.


----------



## ChrisK

Where do you get these?



Derek Benson said:


> for catching frogs...


----------



## salix

ChrisK said:


> Where do you get these?


You can buy the air lifter tubes for aquarium filters at your local fish store. You can also find some sizes at Home Depot/Lowes. 

But I bought the thin stuff at Home Depot in the lighting department. They make them to put flourescent tubes in to protect them. The plastic is thin, but they are only a few dollars for a 48" tube. They come in two sizes, for T5's and T8's.

Deb


----------



## Philsuma

Finally found clear plastic tubes....in a variety of sizes.

*The bean farm* online 

Stick them into all sorts of places and plants in your viv in order to collect and transfer hard to catch frogs with minimal risk of stress and injury....








*Restraining Tubes - Combo Set of 13*

Combo set of all 13 sizes, Plastic restraining tubes STANDARD and LARGE STANDARD - Now there are 10 pieces instead of 9, in set ranging from 3/8’’ to 2’’ in diameter. Tubing is considered by many herpetologists to be the safest method of working closely with snakes during minor veterinary work. Comes with 2 end caps. LARGE - Sizes: 2-1/2", 3",3-1/2". A set for larger species of snakes. Tubes are utilized by slipping one end over the head and body of a snake until about half of the snake is inside the tube. The body is then grasped at the point where it exits the tube. One hand should hold the body of the snake and the tube simultaneously! This assures that the snake cannot back out of the tube. Tubes are used to increase the safety factor during probing or doing minor veterinary work. Comes with 2 end caps.


----------



## Philsuma

*Wood Floral Stakes*

Used to hold up broms and plant clippings in place until they can take root. Cheap...available at all craft and plant stores in a pack of @ 20 or so. Dark green wood blends in with anything in the viv and is easy to cut and snip. The pointy end is great for sticking into GS, Foam or even cork. Re-useable and you can resharpen it in a pencil sharpener.


----------



## ChrisK

The dye in those isn't any kind of concern?


----------



## Philsuma

ChrisK said:


> The dye in those isn't any kind of concern?


I've sprayed them with water and had them in the viv for @ a year.....no sign of bleeding or anything else.

But yeah....I would assume the wood is dyed dark green.


----------



## Philsuma

Carving foam for backgrounds?

Here's what I use:

Little pricey....but they do have less $$ models and kits.











Hotwire*Foam*Factory


----------



## Philsuma

and now.....US Plastics

Shop this site. Toys R Us for Froggers.....

Plastic Tanks, Plastic Buckets, Plastic Bottles, Labware, Plastic Tubing, PVC Pipe, Plastic Sheet - United States Plastic Corporation ®


----------



## TDK

Bamboo skewers for mounting/pinning plants to a foam background and can be found at most grocery stores. You can purchase excelsior woven to a nylon screen at Lowe's that is used for erosion control called seed blanket in 4' x 50' sheets for fruit fly cultures. Priced at $23.92. You can actually buy cheaper at some feed and seed companies that carry ersion control products. No fertilizers or chemicals.


----------



## cweiblen

Great thread! Thanks for starting it. I have added a couple of items to my wishlist.  

One of my indispensable items is a big robust rubbermaid tub with a lid, to mix and store substrate in.

Always good to have prepped substrate on hand.


----------



## calvinyhob

Philsuma said:


> Carving foam for backgrounds?
> 
> Here's what I use:
> 
> Little pricey....but they do have less $$ models and kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotwire*Foam*Factory


Other option that works good for me is the "hot Knife" from harbor freight cheap and works great!!!


----------



## tikifrog

I have a Tap store a few blocks from the house and get tubes cut to size there.

Clear Acrylic Tubes, Clear Plastic Tubes, Plastic Tubes: TAP Plastics

They've got hinges and knobs too:

Handles, Hinges, Latches: TAP Plastics

John


----------



## Philsuma

Thanks for the thread participation guys....I appreciate it.

Here's a recent "Find" that just (today) helped me catch and transfer 4 Pumilio with ease!

Please disregard the Easter bunny decor. These are $1.50 each and can be found at craft stores like Michaels ect. They are crystal clear hard plastic square tubes with a fitting lid. They are @ 6 or 7 inches high and used to hold crafts or little items (jelly beans).

If you take the cap off and hold them from the bottom...you can then go after the frogs in the dense vivs and slowly use the tube in a cupping motion to place over top of the frog which will then move or jump onto the side of the tube. You can them flip the lid on and presto - trapped frog.

I really like these and feel that they work best....better than the plastic round tubing.

Try em '...for under $2.00.....how can you NOT?


----------



## AlexRible

Two things I can not live with out are.....

My temperature Gun. 









And epoxy Putty,
Great for filling in any small gaps you may not have noticed before you put your frogs in their tank.


----------



## jeffdart

This works great for egg hunting in hard to see areas.


----------



## james67

AlexRible said:


> Two things I can not live with out are.....
> 
> My temperature Gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And epoxy Putty,
> Great for filling in any small gaps you may not have noticed before you put your frogs in their tank.


are you using the putty with animals in the tank?


----------



## AlexRible

james67 said:


> are you using the putty with animals in the tank?


I have and I haven't had any problems. I know some people use it in aquariums to attach corals to rocks So I figure it's safe.


----------



## james67

i got some for the same reason but opted to do the fixing with the frogs out of the tank. there was a discussion about how safe it is, since it definitely has a strong odor, and the conclusion that was drawn was that the water in a tank would help to neutralize anything bad, but since our tanks dont have that ability it is suggested that animals be removed.

james


----------



## AlexRible

james67 said:


> i got some for the same reason but opted to do the fixing with the frogs out of the tank. there was a discussion about how safe it is, since it definitely has a strong odor, and the conclusion that was drawn was that the water in a tank would help to neutralize anything bad, but since our tanks dont have that ability it is suggested that animals be removed.
> 
> james


Interesting, I can only speak from my experience, Normally I use it to fill small gaps, but in one case I used two sticks of it to secure coco panels to the back of a 55 gallon with a pair of tincs in it and had no ill effects.


----------



## Philsuma

*Cowboy brand charcoal*...


*HUGE* brick like pieces for springtail culturing. I will never go back to the tiny chunks that float away and are hard to deal with.

This stuff has minimal dust as well....a quick wash and you are in biznazz!

Carried in Lowes stores...


----------



## jeffdart

Im going to find that next time at lowes.


----------



## McBobs

For sucking tadpoles out of bromeliads. 

-Matt


----------



## McBobs

*PLUS*









= A longer spray tube for reaching all vivs spread throughout the room. 

-Matt


----------



## Philsuma

McBobs said:


> For sucking tadpoles out of bromeliads.
> 
> -Matt


 
Basters are also good for suctioning up tadpole poop, a little water from a water feature or false bottom or morphing tank.

They are *very* useful.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Philsuma said:


> Basters are also good for suctioning up tadpole poop, a little water from a water feature or false bottom or morphing tank.
> 
> They are *very* useful but kinda on the $$$ side.....


only a buck at most dollar stores...
Jeremy


----------



## Fishman

Those clear plastic clam shell containers that spinach and other greens are coming in at the grocery store these days. They are great to, start plant cuttings, culturing springtails, wood lice, roaches etc, etc. I have not used one for a QT container yet because of the hasle of opening them for feeding and fear of escapes. Best of all, they come free with the food you have to eat anyway!


----------



## jfehr232

jeffdart said:


> This works great for egg hunting in hard to see areas.



Clever. ahah


----------



## cheezus_2007

i dont know if this one has been said yet but a "sham wow".... i use one all the time to wipe water from the sides of my tanks..... mostly before i take pictures or something but still, i think i've used my sham wows more then i ever thought i would.... i got mine by the lighters at wal-mart.....


----------



## zBrinks

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser (the original one, without chemicals). This is by far the best way I've found to clean glass and such.


----------



## Hatonhed

batrachiophyle said:


> *This is simply a brilliant thread idea!*
> [...talk about advanced simian tool usage... termites beware!!]
> 
> a few quick ones:
> 
> $9 coffee grinder: my little brother grabbed it from a local drug store for me. makes a perfect small dry food-processor. i use mine primarily for mixing up my dry food recipe for my Blattids.... i also keep Hylids, Rhacs, Bufos, etc., in addition to Dendros, so roaches are a serious must.
> 
> 2 liter Coke bottle: cut in half... remove label, and you've got yourself a fantastic funnel for FFs. it even has a screw-on cap!! in fact, were someone to give me a "fancy-smancy" funnel, i'd have to politely decline, lol.. it simply works so well.
> 
> run of the mill shot glasses: perfect for divvying out FFs with the Coke bottle funnel. if the sides are wiped down with a clean cloth before filling, neither species can climb the sides. i typically line up a row of them for everyone at feeding time.
> 
> plastic McCormick pepper container: this is simply a small plastic bottle with a closing top. under the lid the top has holes. i mix my 1:1 [Ca/D3-Multi-vite] duster in here, and dispense as necessary. works great!
> 
> thanks for all the wonderful ideas, everyone!


I bet it looks silly for feeding time with your row of shot glasses lined up  Someone thinks your a FF-aholic


----------



## Philsuma

*Taking Inventory and pre packing for a CR trip, I noticed this little guy and how great he would be in reaching deep into vivs to pull aside plants, looking for eggs or frogs or even removing dead leaves.*

Pick one up at your next Reptile show...very handy and inexpensive.


*Telescoping Pocket Snake Hook*









Pocket Hook that expands from 6" to 24". Good for small snakes.
_size: 6" to 24"_


----------



## boogsawaste

Philsuma said:


> Taking Inventory and pre packing for a CR trip, I noticed this little guy and how great he would be in reaching deep into vivs to pull aside plants, looking for eggs or frogs or even removing dead leaves.[/B]
> 
> Pick one up at your next Reptile show...very handy and inexpensive.


Already have one. Although it was for my pygmy rattlesnakes when they were young. Good idea of using it for frogs though. Never thought of that!


----------



## kristy55303

gorilla tape. so many uses. place it upside down and catch any stray ff, roaches etc. hang it as well if you have an outbreak of fliers.

can't live without my microscope now, boston rounds for medicating, fecalyzers including fecolate, syringes for medicating small drops are good as well, cover slips, slides, methylene blue, iodine, petri dishes i use for all kinds of things, vicks warm humidifier helps keep my ff cultures going in the dry winter. thermostats. can't think of much more that was not mentioned.

kristy


----------



## Peter Keane

Generator and air conditioner .. I live in the northeast where ice storms wreak havoc, so a good generator hooked up to a few heaters works great and assures continued warmth and lighting for my tropical frogs.. A/C just the opposite.. Peter Keane

oh, and can't forget a big dog to keep your family and collection nice and safe, LOL

and a couple of spiders to keep the lil bugs in control... (PS I don't like spiders... BUT we have a mutual understanding).. I also have a Madagagascar giant day gecko loose to gobble up any larger bugs, moths, etc. that get out..


----------



## cheezus_2007

tops of milk jugs, film canister lids, or anything similar for feeding stations... i use film canister lids and throw a tiny slice of bannana or apple on em.... work great for all the extra flies that the frogs dont eat during feeding..the flies even start laying eggs on em so that just means more flies..... 

another thing that is very usefull is say a wood shishkabob stick or some type of stick, and make marks every 8th of an inch.... they work great for measuring your frogs... when they are up to the glass just put the stick up to the frog and check its measurements........... helps with knowing how much your frogs have grown over time


----------



## Philsuma

2 to 3 different LONG Tweezers for reaching into vivs and pulling out dead fallen leaves ect. Easy to find at any Reptile show and not that expensive. Sometimes as little as $1-2 dollars each. Shop around. Be sure to get the long ones though......

The one's pictured belowed are from Amazon.com, I believe.



 


*8"-10"-12" Jumbo Tweezer 3-Piece Set*


----------



## dam630

These vials can really come in handy.
The lid is attached so you don't lose them.
You can mark graduations on the side to measure the amount of FF's you are feeding.
Load it with 25, make a mark, load with 50, make a mark, etc.
Then when you are dumping them in just fill to the line and you know how many (approximately) you are feeding off.
And... with the lid you can dust them too!









Here is the link:
Plastic Vials - Polypropylene: TAP Plastics&


----------



## markbudde

Philsuma said:


> 2 to 3 different LONG Tweezers for reaching into vivs and pulling out dead fallen leaves ect. Easy to find at any Reptile show and not that expensive. Sometimes as little as $1-2 dollars each. Shop around. Be sure to get the long ones though......
> 
> The one's pictured belowed are from Amazon.com, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8"-10"-12" Jumbo Tweezer 3-Piece Set*


These are also good for picking out snails


----------



## Philsuma

And those ugly brown millipedes....I am currently battling an infestation of them and will not resort to a "tear down" or dry ice.....


----------



## markbudde

Well then please start a thread with what you have learned. And some pics!


----------



## Philsuma

markbudde said:


> Well then please start a thread with what you have learned. And some pics!


???

About the milipedes??? I am just "raiding" the tank every night with a headlamp and long tweezers and just "pulling em out" like a madman...

that's all......


----------



## markbudde

Well what do they look like (pics are helpful)? And have you noticed any effect on their population size so far? And do you know how they got in there? Have you used anything to bait them? These are the sorts of things that the next person with a millipede infestation would like to know (or know how to prevent if you know how they were introduced). OK, I didn't want to hijack, sorry.


----------



## Philsuma

markbudde said:


> Well what do they look like (pics are helpful)? And have you noticed any effect on their population size so far? And do you know how they got in there? Have you used anything to bait them? These are the sorts of things that the next person with a millipede infestation would like to know (or know how to prevent if you know how they were introduced). OK, I didn't want to hijack, sorry.


NO problem Mark. You will _never_ get accused of a hyjack on MY thread..lol










They rode in on an indigenuous pennsyltucky root (ruut) knee...methinks.

I just pull them as I see them...only at night with a headlamp. They are plant root munchers.

I have nothing more......well.....that's not entirely true 

There IS one odd thing I am attempting and since you asked......I am removing most of them - via long tweezers and squashing and discarding

but

Occassionaly, I am squishing one or two and LEAVING them in the viv. I am wondering of my other frequently introduced feeder / janitor insects - Isopods and springtails will scavange the corpse and "develope a taste" for the millipedes.

A weird unscientific theory, I admit.....but you DID ask......lol


----------



## Boondoggle

Desperation is the mother of invention.


----------



## Philsuma

Plain old Iceberg Lettuce - GREAT for finding out if you have snails and slugs and then trying to get rid of them.

Slices and leaves are a good first step before considering Co2 or tearing the viv down...


----------



## TDK

a cap full of beer will also attract snails.


----------



## Philsuma

TDK said:


> a cap full of beer will also attract snails.


Alcohol will also kill frogs that come in contact with it.


----------



## JoshK

dam630 said:


> These vials can really come in handy.
> The lid is attached so you don't lose them.
> You can mark graduations on the side to measure the amount of FF's you are feeding.
> Load it with 25, make a mark, load with 50, make a mark, etc.
> Then when you are dumping them in just fill to the line and you know how many (approximately) you are feeding off.
> And... with the lid you can dust them too!
> 
> View attachment 7592
> 
> 
> Here is the link:
> Plastic Vials - Polypropylene: TAP Plastics&



I had frogs shipped to me in those once, I thought they worked perfect.


----------



## McBobs

Any luck battling the creepy, brown millipedes? I've got a tank full of them that I need to get rid of....

-Matt


----------



## Philsuma

McBobs said:


> Any luck battling the creepy, brown millipedes? I've got a tank full of them that I need to get rid of....


They are tough to get rid of. I doubt they will harm frogs or eggs but they can def munch plant roots ect. I don't think you can ever get them all by hand.

I hate that stinky acid smell from them as well.

You have to pull them nightly, as they only come out when it's dark....


----------



## Ed

McBobs said:


> Any luck battling the creepy, brown millipedes? I've got a tank full of them that I need to get rid of....
> 
> -Matt


The population of them usually bottoms out after a year or so and then they aren't much of a problem. Other than that, CO2 the tank and seal it for a few days. 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma

Plain brown Corrugated Cardboard...

We all have it. It's everywhere around the house. Instead of throwing it away....cut it up into small 3" squares.

Springtails like them

Isopods Love them!

Lay a square or two on top of some iso's - culture media and moisten. They will multiply greatly inside and under the board.


----------



## McBobs

Great idea with the cardboard! I'll be making some fresh springtail cultures in the near future for some imitator froglets that are getting ready to come out of the water. Nothing like a healthy supply of springtails to fatten up froglets and power them towards maturity!

-Matt


----------



## frogparty

I started a cardboard spring culture today!! 
Termites love it too


----------



## Dragas

Kmart here in my area had Buy One Get One on the Kiss storage boxes. 

I gobbled up a few shoeboxes... They were basically $1.00 each.


----------



## Philsuma

Dragas said:


> Kmart here in my area had Buy One Get One on the Kiss storage boxes.
> 
> I gobbled up a few shoeboxes... They were basically $1.00 each.


 
The best I've ever seen was buy one get one 1/2 off.

Did they have all the larger sizes discounted?

Did they have the "nesting 4 packs"?

Did they have the smoked grey colour?

If so....which Kmart?


----------



## Dragas

Ah yes, you are correct. Buy one get one 1/2 off. Sizes I saw were shoebox, 7quart?, and sweater box. All clear, and I didn't notice the nesting ones, (which were the ones I originally purchased.)


----------



## Jason

Lux programmable thermostat









LuxProProducts

This is the best thing I have ever purchased for the frog room. It plugs into any outlet but one thing to remember you MUST use a heater that will come back on if it looses power. 

Here is what I do. The thermostat is programed to heat the room up to 71 at 0900 hours and keep it steady until 1300 where it heats up to 73 degrees for 3 hours, then at 1600 it is back to 71, then starting at 2100 back to 68 degrees for the overnight. You really have to play around with it depending on your lighting heat. Basically, the max temp in my upper level vivariums is 77 degrees at the peak of the day and drops no lower than 70 degrees over night. For only $35 it was well worth it.


----------



## Philsuma

NICE find Jason.

It's only offered at a few stores though....I almost always try to look and handle something in the store before buying.

If anyone else finds these at a local store - please report back.


----------



## Jason

Philsuma said:


> NICE find Jason.
> 
> It's only offered at a few stores though....I almost always try to look and handle something in the store before buying.
> 
> If anyone else finds these at a local store - please report back.


I got mine at Menards, which is a WI/MN/IA/IL? area Home Depot type store.


----------



## james67

i ordered that model off amazon. it works great, but the lead for the temp probe is ridiculously short (like 1/2 inch). i use it to run this http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/173035_lg.jpg it has worked extremely well at keeping the temps right during cold snaps, and even when it was in the 30's and our central heating broke. 

again, the problem is the probe, since you can only get readings at the height of the plug, resulting in some change as you get higher in the room. 

james


----------



## Jason

Yea that is true, but I like having that temp difference. You could put a fan in the room to circulate the air. I tried that, but since my basement floor is so cool (live in MN) it seemed to cool the room down too much. You really have to play around with the thermometer and your lighting schedule to get it right, but once you do it works wonders.


----------



## swiftfrog

lol I use my ER shears all day long to cut off silicone tops trim unsightly plants, cut shear for the bottom of my viv's and the tops of my fruit fly cultures. They also work for cutting up poultry (usually with a separate pair  and yeah thanks phil I've used ideas of your posts and others like you since i started this hobby 5 years ago and at age 24 I still have a lot to learn and use.


----------



## Dragas

I may try one of these out ...
Infrared Wine Thermometer - Vinotemp

If the price is right (on ebay.)


----------



## JoshK

Dragas said:


> I may try one of these out ...
> Infrared Wine Thermometer - Vinotemp
> 
> If the price is right (on ebay.)


 
I have one similar, but for the price I am thinking of purchasing one of these - Amazon.com: Actron CP7875 PocketTherm Infrared Thermometer: Automotive


----------



## Philsuma

Whatever temp monitor you choose....make sure it has a red laser so you can see exactly what you are checking. 

Spend an extra 10 dollars for such an upgrade. You _will_ be glad you did.


----------



## Philsuma

I had been "sitting" on this one for years and somehow it missed being posted until my recent pum thread..

anyhoo....here it is. They are REALLY versatile and handy for securing everything from film cans to broms. The magnet is very strong...be careful.


Amazon.com: Zoo Med MS-1 Magclip Magnet Suction Cups: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Philsuma

Frog capture and transfer by clear tube part deux....











Glad to be able to help with the frog capture. Plastic tubes can be found at any Lowes, Walmart, Home Depot ect , as flourescent tube protectors. Cheap too.

When you go plastic tube...._you'll never go back_. Most times the frogs don't even notice the tube due to it's transparency. If you can place the mouth of the tube directly in front of the frog - that's best. Then as you being to slip the tube over the frog, the bottom of the tube mouth will touch the frog causing it to literaly jump right into the tube. 

Remember to use a much larger diameter tube that frog size, but this works well on all frogs ,Tincs to Pums.

You can cut and otherwise customize the tube lengths and even cap one end. If the frog goes deep into the tube you can do one of 2 things....place the whole tube into the new enclosure and allow the frog to come out on it's on pace.

or....my fav:

tilt the tube into the new enclosure and pour a little water into the tube and this will flush the frog out - no worse for wear.


----------



## kim_1980

gary1218 said:


> InfraRed temp gun.
> 
> I orginally bought it when I raised tropical fish but I use it all around the frog room as well. Just point and shoot and you get an instant temperature reading.




I was actually looking into getting one of these on EBAY...So, it is worth it?


----------



## Boondoggle

kim_1980 said:


> I was actually looking into getting one of these on EBAY...So, it is worth it?


Absolutely, It's one of the best tools in the utility belt. You will be surprised at the temperature range you will find in a single tank and having a reliable temp measurement (vs. dial gauges) is very nice. Look around, you can find some decent deals on them online. I paid $20 bucks for mine (no visible laser) and have been using it for years.


----------



## davecalk

1. I use a one gallon milk jug for a funnel. 


Cutting out the bottom of a one gallon milk jug makes the very best funnel I have ever used. The funnel easily sits on top of the culture jar or dusting cups. 











The funnel is tall enough that the flies even with their constant quest to quickly climb don't really have a chance to get out. I rarely get escapees. With the height of this funnel, there is no need to hustle around just to keep the flies from getting out. Also the width of the mouth opening makes it very easy to pour the flies into without having suffering any losses.












2. I use a tea strainer, (double mesh, fine grade) to filter and remove the the excess dust from the flies before feeding. 













3. Dusting cups.










Each cup holds the Vitamins, or Calcium / D3, or Astaxanthin, each of the compounds that I use as supplements as I dust my flies.


----------



## Froggy

Boondoggle said:


> Absolutely, It's one of the best tools in the utility belt. You will be surprised at the temperature range you will find in a single tank and having a reliable temp measurement (vs. dial gauges) is very nice. Look around, you can find some decent deals on them online. I paid $20 bucks for mine (no visible laser) and have been using it for years.


Is this is your sole thermometer?


----------



## Boondoggle

Froggy said:


> Is this is your sole thermometer?


Yep...I had dials as well in the past, but as time went on they would fail and I stopped trusting the ones that were working as they didn't always match the remote. I don't get wild temperature fluctuations with my location, so it really gets most of it's use when I first set up a tank. After that, I just check temps a couple times a week here and there. 

They are especially good for setting up/understanding what kind of temperature gradient you are providing. I have a 40 gallon tank that has moist spots at the bottom at 69 degrees, all the way up to 83 degrees a few inches from the lights on top.

Also, I just changed the battery after getting 5 years out of the last battery...not bad.


----------



## jgibeau

A set of dental tools. There are about five or six different ones, from curved sharp points to spade shapes to spear points, but all are great for carving, scraping, poking etc.

The baby snot sucker is better than the turkey baster in my opinion. much smaller and has a longer nose that is easily adjusted by cutting for whatever you are using it for.

An understanding vet who will just give you the medications you need without demanding to see every frog...

A microscope and an advanced parasite book for identification of nasties so your bi-monthly gut cleanse is spot on. You would be STUNNED how many froggers think that their CB frogs are clean and healthy, when in fact they all have both coccidia and girardia roiling around in their bellies. Trust me, most mysterious deaths can probably be attributed to this.


----------



## james67

the perfect temp container. they hold in just the right amount of moisture, theyre FF proof and it easy to prevent escapees.

tom clearvue containers
they sell from $4-16










long blunt surgical steel scissors are helpful for trimming plants. these are a good choice and they can be found reasonably priced under $30

metzenbaum scissors










and you can get the surgical steel forceps to pick up the pieces so your hands dont have to get into the tank at all. they can be found for under $20










a few 5 gallon buckets are an essential part of any frogroom IMO. i make an entire bucket of media at once and it lasts a very long time, i also use them for cleaning plants, and storing substrate, etc.











james


----------



## xsputnikx

melas said:


> Is that coordless? Lucky! I bought mine years ago before there was such a thing - an amazing tool of which they could only improve by making it cordless! Haha! Great post!


that dremel doesnt have a good battery I have had nothing but trouble with mine took it back cause I thought the battery was defective got a new battery and still crappy run time.. I will stick with the chord because the battery is always dead everytime I need it unless I leave it on charge 24/7 which ruins the battery also


----------



## Philsuma

Best sprayer for the $$ by far....

You don't have to buy this particular brand (Ace) - just get a similar 2 gallon size and type sprayer. You will never want to use a tiny little pump sprayer again. Even though these types of sprayers look big, they really don't take up much room.

I have the $150.00 electric model in the middle of this thread and I still prefer and use this one. You should be able to get one at Lowes, Home Depot,Wal mart ,K-mart, S-mart, for under $30.00


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Phil, these are great.
But a word of caution, I bought a similar one from Lowes about 2 yrs. ago.
When I opened it up to clean it out and then fill it I noticed an odor.
Turns out someone filled it with some kind of liquid fertilizer, used it and then decided to bring it back!
Just my luck there was like 15 on the shelf and I had to grab that one.
Just make sure it hasn`t been used for something else.

John


----------



## tclipse

-Thumb tacks.. for poking small holes in soft plastic/GS/etc.

-Small multi-compartment plastic organizers for bean beetle cultures. Make a few small vent holes, and voilah. No more full rack of bulky cultures. The ones with individually opening compartments are better for harvesting. 
Morris Products 53420 18 Piece Plastic Organizer (1 Each) - Toolfetch.com

-Lee's Cricket Keepers for isopod cultures... they crawl up into the tubes for easy removal. 

-Aquarium algae magnet cleaners for clearing off condensation.. the water lubes up the glass enough that it won't scratch.


----------



## TDK

I need a larger house to keep all this stuff in!


----------



## Philsuma

Wet dry shop vac.....I made the mistake of purchasing the extra large model and it was...well....too big. The $44.00 medium was much better.

The 8 foot hose is what did it for me. It allows you to get in all the corners and cracks of the room (not viv) for the spiders, webs and FF carcasses.

The wet part is pretty handy too - for spills and even draining a false bottom or two.


----------



## zBrinks

I've been using a mini shop-vac in the herp room for several years - makes it very easy to get behind stuff and such, without taking up too much room.

HangOn Wet/Dry Vac - 1.5 gal/1.5 hp by Shop-Vac - ShopVacStore.com


----------



## Philsuma

zBrinks said:


> I've been using a mini shop-vac in the herp room for several years - makes it very easy to get behind stuff and such, without taking up too much room.
> 
> HangOn Wet/Dry Vac - 1.5 gal/1.5 hp by Shop-Vac - ShopVacStore.com


Yeah...I almost bought the small one for that very reason. I'll probably pick it up as well. Both are good for a semi crowded herp / frog room.

The small one is wet-dry too, right? Have you used it to drain a false bottom yet?


----------



## zBrinks

Heck, I've used it to do water changes on the fish tank


----------



## jeffdart

I like how they built a platform to stand on. I got this one:Bucket Head Wet/Dry Vac - BH0100 at The Home Depot


----------



## jubjub47

zBrinks said:


> Heck, I've used it to do water changes on the fish tank


Haha, one of my favorite methods of water changes at work! It really shocks the customer.


----------



## D3monic

I started out using a airline tube to drain the false bottom...after about 15min and a tiny trickle in the bucket I said fudge this and grabbed the mini shop vac....it works good but fills too fast. If you dont shut off in time stinky water goes spraying out the back. Im not very patient especially when the tanks wide open. Thankfully my frogs hide while im in the tank so the odds of them escaping are pretty slim *fingers crossed.


----------



## Philsuma

Went looking for a pack of razor blades for glass cleaning duites and found these cool little guys....4 different colours and all plastic (not blade) so they hold up better in the frog room....

They are only like, a buck and most come with a pack of 10 extra blades for a few cents more....I bought a bunch.

NOTHING like a new blade to hit the front of the vivs and the vert doors!


----------



## TheFallen

Im addicted to Icees from Speedway and thought the cups would work for tads or FFs. Also, the POLYPRO 16 lids fit perfect.


----------



## Philsuma

TheFallen said:


> Im addicted to Icees from Speedway and thought the cups would work for tads or FFs. Also, the POLYPRO 16 lids fit perfect.


That's a GREAT find - FREE, _and_ the poly lids fit !!

Now, we can go even greener and save the cups as well as the red slurpee straws that are great for egg transfering.


----------



## TheFallen

Philsuma, Im always trying to find ways to reuse things and since I get these every week  I might as well use them for something. Thank you for starting this thread, I made a list of "items around the house" I can use for darts.


----------



## Philsuma

Found this little guy at the "Five and Below" store for like, $3.00. It is great for reaching deep into vivariums and doing some cool....gardening.



*Back Scratcher Extendable Telescoping Metal*


----------



## poison beauties

I have used that micro backscratcher to manuever frogs out of the plants. Great way to get froglets where you need them to remove from the viv.


----------



## Dendro Dave

And a...










For removing "pests"...in the viv. KIDDING 

Kids do not try this at home! (or school, or work!)


----------



## tclipse

the cheap snap lid containers at lowes... $1 for a 2.2 quart container, or $3 for a 6.5 qt. 

I use the 2.2's for misc. stuff, (i.e. transportation, bean beetle cultures, etc) and the 6.5's for springtails/quarantine/growouts.


----------



## tclipse

Philsuma said:


> *Cowboy brand charcoal*...
> 
> 
> *HUGE* brick like pieces for springtail culturing. *I will never go back to the tiny chunks that float away and are hard to deal with.
> *
> This stuff has minimal dust as well....a quick wash and you are in biznazz!
> 
> Carried in Lowes stores...


why not just use a small-ish turkey baster to pick up springs instead of the flood/reseed method?

Step 1 - tilt the culture so a bunch of them fall into the water
Step 2 - find a concentrated pocket of springs in the gaps b/w charcoal piecies
Step 3 - use the baster (don't fill it all the way cause I'm assuming some would get trapped in the rubber ball, but they can't climb the slick plastic of the tube itself.

I washed my baster out the first few times to see if I lost any springs in the moving process... not a one. That being said, I use cowboy also, and it works great.


----------



## Philsuma

T Pins...

Just made a couple new vivs with cork and ABG / Clay / Flourite backgrounds and I'm using these pins to attach plants and broms to cork.

The pin is sharp and sticks in very well and the "T" part tends to help hold the plant in place.

They are cheap and reusable too....meets all the eco criteria.


----------



## bobzarry

This CF light fixture. Sold as an outdoor light fixture they put out a great amount of light at the right color temp 6500K 4550 lumens.








I bought mine at Home depot but amazon has it for less.


----------



## Philsuma

bobzarry said:


> This CF light fixture. Sold as an outdoor light fixture they put out a great amount of light at the right color temp 6500K 4550 lumens.
> View attachment 11908
> 
> 
> I bought mine at Home depot but amazon has it for less.


Nice! What's the average price and how hot does it get?


----------



## zBrinks

I've used a few of those fixtures - IME they tend to last about a year or so before the fixture itself burns out (maybe they were not designed to be run for 12 hours a day). I did have one that lasted close to 2 years, even though it would randomly stop working for a couple days at a time, then start working again.


----------



## bobzarry

32 bucks on amazon. I have one each on 18x18x18 exos. tanks stay at 78 with 90's humidity. in a room kept at 76. these have been in service 4 years now. I take off the clear plastic lens which can hold in heat and lower life expectancy.


----------



## Frank H

Easy water syphon All Purpose Drill Water Pump


----------



## markbudde

Frank H said:


> Easy water syphon All Purpose Drill Water Pump


NICE FIND! Only $3.


----------



## davecalk

bobzarry said:


> This CF light fixture. Sold as an outdoor light fixture they put out a great amount of light at the right color temp 6500K 4550 lumens.
> View attachment 11908
> 
> 
> I bought mine at Home depot but amazon has it for less.


Could you post a link so see could see the make / model?


----------



## bobzarry

davecalk said:


> Could you post a link so see could see the make / model?


Here you go..... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## McBobs

Frank H said:


> Easy water syphon All Purpose Drill Water Pump


Very nice find! I'll have to start incorporating tubes into tanks I build for this device so I dont have to drill glass! I like it!

-Matt


----------



## nathan

One thing that has been a big help to me. Dollar store table cloths ! Ilive in an apt , so no garage to work on projects. Its all done on the floors of the apt. Newspaper sucks to put down. And a huge mess still. Dollar store table cloths save a ton of time cleaning ,and head ache from the girl friend


----------



## DougP

So far the best item I have is a thermometer that records the in room temp with a probe that is in the viv. That way I can check temps both in and out of the viv at a glance. This has made life so much easier. It was cheap to boot, about ten bucks at the local hardware store.
Doug


----------



## ChrisK

DougP said:


> So far the best item I have is a thermometer that records the in room temp with a probe that is in the viv. That way I can check temps both in and out of the viv at a glance. This has made life so much easier. It was cheap to boot, about ten bucks at the local hardware store.
> Doug


Cool, what's the name of it or is there a link to it?


----------



## DougP

ChrisK said:


> Cool, what's the name of it or is there a link to it?


I got it at my local Ace hardware store and it says GRIP on it. I looked all over for a link to it and couldn't find one. I will get a picture of the unit when I get home from work tonight.
Doug


----------



## DougP

As promised here is the picture of my thermometer. I will say that the temps are off by a couple of degrees (high) but it lets me know the difference between the room and the Viv.
Doug


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah that would be great if it was really accurate


----------



## DougP

ChrisK said:


> Yeah that would be great if it was really accurate



I have checked it many times and it is off by 2.5-3 degrees every time so it is consistent. It's a useful tool if not perfect.
Doug


----------



## Philsuma

Erik PM'ed me about these mag clips and more info on same...and I think it's best to just post on the thread for everyone's benefit.

They are very cool and STRONG - be careful with these and glass tanks.

They come with a variety of clips and yes....I do use them to hold broms and film cans. They work well.

They mag-snap onto a wire baker rack system and you can use them to hang tools off of.


----------



## jubjub47

Philsuma said:


> Erik PM'ed me about these mag clips and more info on same...and I think it's best to just post on the thread for everyone's benefit.
> 
> They are very cool and STRONG - be careful with these and glass tanks.
> 
> They come with a variety of clips and yes....I do use them to hold broms and film cans. They work well.
> 
> They are mag-snap onto a wire baker rack system and you can use them to hang tools off of.


I've got a bunch of these and they are great. Although if I couldn't get them at wholesale prices I wouldn't cause they aren't cheap and you only get one per pack.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Black foam A/C filter material...can cut it for ff proof ventilation, rubber band it around drip wall intake as filter, can be your seperation layer for false bottom/leca, can put it around edges of strip lights on top glass so the light doesn't shine through as much above the tank into your eyes while looking in viv or taking photos if it doesn't sit flush.....list goes on and on.


----------



## yours

Great thread!

]]]I enjoy electric digital timers(has there ever been a time to manually turn the tank lights on and off??), either from Lowe's/Depot or the Pet Store's....

]]]Funnels for fruit flies

]]]Little plastic cups for transferring dusted flies to the froggies, bought at the Grocery store

]]]Film canisters for thumbs and pumilio

]]]Saran wrap to control humidity on my tree frog tanks! 

]]]Bamboo from Scott M for my Phelsuma klemmeri tank, hehe 

]]]Styro foam 'coolers' to transport frogs to/from conventions/meetings....




Alex


----------



## bobzarry

Voting on this thread to become a sticky


----------



## bobzarry

Just found this one on Harbor Freight. Thought some of you might be interested.
4 Gallon Backpack Sprayer


----------



## weapon_X

Not exactly a husbandry tool. But I find it very useful for catching ff's when they spill or escape during feeding.


----------



## pygmypiranha

weapon_X said:


> Not exactly a husbandry tool. But I find it very useful for catching ff's when they spill or escape during feeding.


What is it... can you link to where it can be purchased?


----------



## Philsuma

pygmypiranha said:


> What is it... can you link to where it can be purchased?


Amazon.com

I bought one a year ago....








did anyone think I wouldn't?


----------



## tclipse

Phil, this is that piece I was talking about today:








Amazon.com: RAINBIRD Xeri 6 Outlet Manifold: Patio, Lawn & Garden

I haven't used this yet but I figure it'll be useful to anyone thinking about a DIY multi-viv mist kit.. I'm looking into it myself and have most of the kinks worked out. I'll post a build thread if I do it this way.. Most of the viv-specific mist system manifolds run around $60 plus shipping for 6-7 outlets, so at $2 plus S&H it's worth a try.


----------



## davecalk

tclipse said:


> Phil, this is that piece I was talking about today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: RAINBIRD Xeri 6 Outlet Manifold: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> I haven't used this yet but I figure it'll be useful to anyone thinking about a DIY multi-viv mist kit.. I'm looking into it myself and have most of the kinks worked out. I'll post a build thread if I do it this way.. Most of the viv-specific mist system manifolds run around $60 plus shipping for 6-7 outlets, so at $2 plus S&H it's worth a try.


I'm not sure that this is the manifold that you want to be using. This manifold's pressure rating is from 15 to 50 psi and most of the misting systems pumps that we are using are putting out quite a bit more pressure than that.

Rainbird Landscape Catelog / Spec sheet

Depending on the type of pump that you have, I'm guessing you are going to want something more like these. 
120 psi water manifolds


----------



## tclipse

davecalk said:


> I'm not sure that this is the manifold that you want to be using. This manifold's pressure rating is from 15 to 50 psi and most of the misting systems pumps that we are using are putting out quite a bit more pressure than that.


Thanks for the info, but I was thinking along the lines of using it as part of a DIY rig with a humidifier, which doesn't seem like it will force a whole lot of pressure through.. it would most likely be a much lighter mist but you could easily compensate with a longer misting time, which would be cool to watch anyways. Either way, I probably shouldn't have put this here until confirmed success.  EDIT- thinking about it, that could probably still top 15psi, though the 1/2" tubing would help a lot... guess I'll have to guinea pig this one.


----------



## Philsuma

Someone has attempted a multi tank ultrasonic system....I wanna say, Mike from Canada.....but no pics or build thread.

It would be awesome to have.


----------



## weapon_X

pygmypiranha said:


> What is it... can you link to where it can be purchased?


It's a little bug vacum. Think dust buster but for insects.  I got this one at Rite Aid a while back, but you can get them at Toy's R Us or Walmart. I use mine daily it seems. No matter how careful I am I a few ff's always miss the tub.

Here's a link: Walmart.com: Summit Toys - Backyard Safari Extreme Bug Vacuum: Development & Learning Toys


----------



## davecalk

weapon_X said:


> I use mine daily it seems. No matter how careful I am I a few ff's always miss the tub.


Check out the Milk Jug Funnel. It almost completely eliminates escaped bugs.


----------



## Jason

This needs a sticky.


----------



## alex111683

It's not exactly a tool but Harbor Freight Tools!!!

I have found almost everything there needed to build my tank except tank and plants.


----------



## mcadoo

great post! now to go shopping.


----------



## Philsuma

*LOWES....$19.00 !!!! *


picked up a couple of these and tested em out.....they work GREAT.


*Utilitech Digital 8-Outlet Power Strip Timer *
*







*


*Utilitech Digital 8-Outlet Power Strip Timer *
Item #: 331645 | Model #: TE08WHBL 


*Digital 8-Outlet Power Strip Timer*

7 day digital timer 
8 grounded outlets, 4 timer controlled outlets 
Swivel safety covers 
Lighted reset/off switch


----------



## randommind

Can the above power strip timer be programmed to turn on two outlets 3 times a day for 5 minutes(fogger), and two outlets on and off once each(lights)?


----------



## Philsuma

randommind said:


> Can the above power strip timer be programmed to turn on two outlets 3 times a day for 5 minutes(fogger), and two outlets on and off once each(lights)?


 
that was my next test...it looks like it DOES have that ability......get back to ya on that one....


----------



## McBobs

Philsuma said:


> that was my next test...it looks like it DOES have that ability......get back to ya on that one....


Hey Phil. I have the same timers and I bought them thinking that you can have multiple settings per day and you CAN, but the catch is that you cant do it individually. If you set it for multiple times per day, they all follow the same settings. 

Please tell me that I'm wrong, haven't gotten it all figured out and that you can do the plugins individually. 

I've also been having trouble with them keeping on the right time. Seems like every once in awhile, it resets somehow back to noon.

Let me know if you get them figured out better,

-Matt


----------



## Allyn Loring

Does a pair of reading glasses qualify?I'm seeing a whole knew world!!!!!!!!
And no I'm not going to post pictures!


----------



## JeremyHuff

Not sure if it has been said, put Glad Press N' Seal is fantastic. I use it to seal all my froglet shoe/sweater boxes, to cover screen and in an emergency to cover the entire front of a vert if the door breaks. Amazing stuff.

J


----------



## Philsuma

JeremyHuff said:


> Not sure if it has been said, put Glad Press N' Seal is fantastic. I use it to seal all my froglet shoe/sweater boxes, to cover screen and in an emergency to cover the entire front of a vert if the door breaks. Amazing stuff.
> 
> J


Nice.

All along I've been using the standard cling wrap that needs water to help it stick to the glass of tanks.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000EG53L6/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=3760901&s=hpc"]







[/ame]


----------



## james67

its also good for wrapping around sphag to keep cutting fresh and to "air-layer" plants. (a trick i learned from Al.

james


----------



## Adamrl018

Idk if already mentioned... but
Best thing ever for cleaning out FF culture jars!








Rubbermaid 14-1/2 In. Toilet Bowl Brush with Plastic Handle - FG 6310 WHI at The Home Depot


----------



## ChrisK

james67 said:


> its also good for wrapping around sphag to keep cutting fresh and to "air-layer" plants. (a trick i learned from Al.
> 
> james


I can't picture that..


----------



## Adamrl018

How can we get this stickied?


----------



## ChrisK

ChrisK said:


> I can't picture that..


I still can't picture how that's done.............


----------



## james67

i hate uploading pics, or i'd show you. i tried drawing a picture, but it was pretty bad,and also didnt help much, so i'll try again to explain it.

a cutting is taken... LFS is wrapped around the bottom of the cutting to keep the cut moist, the press and seal is then wrapped around the LFS to keep it in place and to aid in moisture retention.

james


----------



## FrogsNdogs

probably already mentioned on here, but immersion blenders are great for mixing ff cultures. Just don't let your significant other catch you in the act!


----------



## boabab95

I doubt these were already posted,(not reading 24-25 pages of it haha)

These dollar store salt shakers are perfect for transporting flies from room to room (to feed the frogs) if you don't want to carry the whole culture...
(pic from ontop of my viv----resized)


----------



## Vagabond324

Philsuma said:


> Behold...the Bug-Vac !
> 
> *BUGVAC mini Bug Vacuum*
> 
> 
> List Price: Our Price: $10.90
> 
> SKU: KT-BUGVACm-1
> 
> *Works best on a tile or slick floor....not carpet. Suction is more than adequate to snatch up all morphs and species of FF as well as bean beatles! An entire sweeping under and around your racks can sometimes produce quite a haul....re-use them and re-cycle!*
> 
> So where does one find one of these?


----------



## Philsuma

Amazon.com has 10 different models.


Amazon.com: bug vacuum


eBay would be good to look into.


----------



## raymondsmindjob

For all my crafting needs in construction I have been using a rotary tool with a lot of success. All the attachments make it easy to sand, saw or drill difficult items with precision


----------



## housevibe7

I use a glass test tube to catch thumbnails and froglets.
Also, for water feature I use the minijet 404 and 606 pumps
http://c3.f3images.com/IMD/250/AS1151/AS1151_99.jpg
I have one that has been running 24/7 for over 5 years and it's still going.


----------



## mcadoo

I just picked this up from Harbor Freight. Great way to maneuver around the viv without too much disruption. Only $7.99. I think it's great, my frogs think "Hey, would you knock please!" 

2" Mirror with Flexible Shaft $7.99

2" Mirror with Flexible Shaft


----------



## Lunar Gecko

Amazon.com: TOM Aquarium Temp Alert Fahrenheit Digital Thermometer: Kitchen & Dining

It has an alarm that goes off if the temp goes above 80 and below (I think) 74f. I don't keep frogs but use it for my egg incubators. I would think it would work well for frogers.


----------



## Adamrl018

awesome thread


----------



## LemurLad

^^^ What he said. 

For me, it'd have to be a razor blade. Use it to trim foam, scrape silicone off of glass, strip/cut wire, scratch my back, shave. An infinite number of applications.


----------



## deboardfam

My fiance found a 3 pack of 32oz heavy duty clear plastic cups with nice lids at the Everythings a dollar store yesterday. They actually have several sizes for good deals. 16oz was a 5 pack. Exact same size/shape and lids are interchangeable with regular fruit fly cups. The 3 pack 32oz was of course just a dollar if you didnt figure that out from the "Everythings a dollar store" part.  Same goes for the 5 pack of 16oz.


----------



## Mitch

- Razor Blade (glass cleaning)
- 12" stainless steel tweezers 
- Paint scraper (to clean glass)
- Airline tubing (to drain water from drainage layer)
- Funnel (to fit over dusting cup)
- A plastic spoon (to fling ff's everywhere in tank, great for thumbs/pums)


----------



## PeanutbuttER

squeegee. Not the most absolutely vital thing, but when you want to see into your humid tanks it sure is handy to be able to just take one swipe and clear off the entire pane. Bought it for a dollar.


----------



## frogface

Instead of airline tubing, I use tubing from home improvement stores, found in the plumbing section. You get a big long roll of it for a couple bucks. Then I just cut it into sections for each of the tanks.


----------



## tclipse

Pudding/Jell-O cups for tadpoles.... you can fit way more on the tad rack than you can deli cups, and I'm going to go ahead and assume that it's food grade plastic. Yogurt cups work as well, but the pudding containers are clear, usually a bit smaller, and they don't have ugly labels.

Plus, it's an excuse to eat more Snack Packs


----------



## fieldnstream

Flexible plastic collar-stays (from dress shirts). I use them to transfer tads once they hatch. They have a rounded end (good for scooping) and a pointed end (for pinpoint accuracy).


----------



## ExoticPocket

Aquariums.... Funnels or plastic steralite containers are my vote. I need to start thinking about heaters for my room though this winter...


----------



## Dizzle21

Im sure this has been said.. but turkey baster. great for tad water changes.
side note.. what happened to Phil?


----------



## tclipse

Dizzle21 said:


> Im sure this has been said.. but turkey baster. great for tad water changes.
> side note.. what happened to Phil?


He's running Dart Den now and spends most of his time there, he still reads/posts here from time to time though


----------



## Mitch

Probably mentioned a million times, but the turkey baster. Oh, and 12" stainless steel forceps.


----------



## mcaiger53

I use standard size aquarium air tubing for my "great stuff" straws. It works well, because its flexible enough to hit the hard to reach spots, and you don't need to try and maneuver the whole can around in the viv. You can use as long of a piece as you need. When I don't finish the can, it seems to only harden in the last inch or so, cut off the hard end, and good as new. Hope someone finds this useful. 
Mike


----------



## randommind

mcaiger53 said:


> Hope someone finds this useful.
> Mike


Gonna start a new build real soon and am looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## mcaiger53

When I first tried this, I was really excited about how well it worked. I had a lot of wood in the tank, and with about 2 feet of hose, I could apply the greatstuff anywhere I wanted. A couple days later the excitement was gone when I couldn't figure out how to apply silicone and cocofiber to the areas that were so easy to put the greatstuff in. Something to keep in mind when applying the gs. 
Mike


----------



## grabberorangestang

Instead of using contact paper, I used Plasti dip. It allows you to remove the paint if you ever wanted, also I was an idiot and painted it inside so if it ever got anywhere I could peel it right off. 
Performix® Plasti-Dip Multipurpose Rubber Coating - Specialty Paints - Ace Hardware


----------



## Barry Thomas

I've always loved this thread and I thought it was time to bump it back. This year I broke my old dental mirror. It had been a faithful and useful tool, however when I went o replace it I splurged and treated myself to the "TEKTON 7609 telescoping inspection mirror". It has a couple little LED's on it and is a larger mirror. Excellent tool for looking down into brom axials and other hard to see locations in the vivarium.


----------



## Krakkin

I've got a bit of a housekeeping trick that I like to help control escapee fruit flies. I got a couple of pitcher plants and just potted them and put them on shelves in my office where I keep my frog tanks. Takes care of a good number of the wandering flies.


----------



## ruairidh_

Tbh I'm not sure if I'm qualified to make a suggestion here as I have zero experience with pdfs. But with the option to remove this post I'll give the suggestion anyway.

I was thinking this might be good for FFs round funnels or whatever else you use to hold the fruit flies before sending them to their doom.

I talked to a group of people a while ago that keep/sell/setup leaf cutting ant colonies. These we buggers are the masters of escaping tanks (chewing through silicone, rubber seals etc) when it came to areas of a tank that has an open top an inch or so of Vaseline was applied round the rim, this prevented the ants from escaping (there's always one though) just thought this might work with FFs 

Roo

Sent from my CUBOT CHEETAH 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruairidh_

Tbh I'm not sure if I'm qualified to make a suggestion here as I have zero experience with pdfs. But with the option to remove this post I'll give the suggestion anyway.

I was thinking this might be good for FFs round funnels or whatever else you use to hold the fruit flies before sending them to their doom.

Vaseline

I talked to a group of people a while ago that keep/sell/setup leaf cutting ant colonies. These we buggers are the masters of escaping tanks (chewing through silicone, rubber seals etc) when it came to areas of a tank that has an open top an inch or so of Vaseline was applied round the rim, this prevented the ants from escaping (there's always one though) just thought this might work with FFs 

Roo

Sent from my CUBOT CHEETAH 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philsuma

really excited about the ultra-fine mist from these! I have these and they are great!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079RLZSYL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

NOW we just gotta find another larger reservoir instead on the small bottle. It has an odd size opening but I'm confident someone seeing this post will find a larger bottle for these so they last long between fills.


----------



## macg

Philsuma said:


> really excited about the ultra-fine mist from these! I have these and they are great!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079RLZSYL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> NOW we just gotta find another larger reservoir instead on the small bottle. It has an odd size opening but I'm confident someone seeing this post will find a larger bottle for these so they last long between fills.


Would you say the mist is finer than a mistking nozzle?


----------



## Philsuma

^^ hmmmm

it's a tiny bit 'finer' perhaps....maybe due to the lower pressure.


----------



## Broseph

Waking this thread back up because why not.

Probably has been said but who has the time to read through 11 pages...

1. Spare glass door(s). Especially if all your vivs are the same size, having a spare door is a life saver for when you (me) drop one and it shatters all over the floor. Nothing fancy- can be the thinnest cheapest glass you can find. 

Also useful when cleaning the permanent doors and you don't have an assistant to watch for escape attempts.

2. Spray bottle of isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol. Useful for cleaning a table surface when you want to work on a springtail culture but don't want mites getting in. 

Also useful for a quick clean of your temporary glass door to minimize cross contamination of vivs. 

Especially useful for when you (me) drop a booming fruit fly culture on the floor today and tons of live fruit flies are quickly spreading from ground zero. Spritz them down with the alcohol and wipe 'em up with a paper towel. Instant kill and clean.


----------



## Philsuma

Such a good thread. Who started it?

I stocked up on Isopropyl and was wiping down my FF rack and while I haven't done a thorough study....it doesn't seem to be knocking out the mites.

They quickly return to the surface that had been wiped too.


----------



## Broseph

Philsuma said:


> Such a good thread. Who started it?


Just some random frog nerd. I heard he was working on getting bananas to fly or something.


----------



## Kmc

Philsuma said:


> really excited about the ultra-fine mist from these! I have these and they are great!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079RLZSYL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> NOW we just gotta find another larger reservoir instead on the small bottle. It has an odd size opening but I'm confident someone seeing this post will find a larger bottle for these so they last long between fills.


Agreed on all counts,and would love to follow up on the larger bottle size.


----------



## Kmc

I have a couple of metal/everything snips that get a lot of use. 

Another helper is a hand auto siphon, red plastic bulb, 6, 7 bucks that i find Im using with a bucket more frequently than I use the siphon that attaches to the faucet. Its just quicker. A length of the polyvinyl tubing to put bucket reach on the drain end. 

I use it for my turtles tank but it could be used for drainage water tables, water feature replacemrnts etc.


----------



## The Chiller

Being very new to this hobby ( Get my tank Thursday ) Dendroboard ( Haven't stopped reading since joining ) and all the members on here with help and advice.


----------



## Kmc

Grates. Metal Grates. pref SS. For drying, disinfecting, and storing. Grates are clinically proven for situ antisepsis, lab work, zoo service areas, and broadly reflected in human food prep and hospital situ. Austere surface areas + fast temp and impact coverage.


----------



## Kmc

I think ive mentioned long handled alligator forcep but along the same theme of unobtrusive care actions, glass beaker stirrers or, long shafts of bamboo are useful, i have currently a long clear plastic rod that i used heat to flatten the end and bend at an angle, which i currently use to push water drifted food pieces out of rock corners for a turtle, or incite it with a little movement to get him to seize the last piece.
I have often thought it would be good for placing a lump of ff larvae exactly where i wish, but its dedicated to its current purpose and would need careful sterilization.

But rods like this are excellent extensions of keeper will. They need to be at least 12 inches from subject to exploit benefit, which is to refine semi adherent food placements and gentle nudging for welfare views with a minimum of intrusion or startle as a large form, ie hand, appearing near subject can mean the difference between a guy with a compromised appetite being startled out of feeding, or scoring acceptance.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Homemade fruit fly culture cleaning tool. I hate scrubbing the insides of the cultures. This tool should help me save some effort. 

I had made one out of a piece of MDF board but it didn't hold up to multiple uses. Hopefully my plexiglass one does better


----------



## Boondoggle

fishingguy12345 said:


> Homemade fruit fly culture cleaning tool. I hate scrubbing the insides of the cultures. This tool should help me save some effort.
> 
> I had made one out of a piece of MDF board but it didn't hold up to multiple uses. Hopefully my plexiglass one does better
> View attachment 300031


Just FYI, the best tool I've ever found for cleaning fruit fly cultures is a freezer. I have room in the outdoor freezer and I toss the cultures in there. Every couple of weeks I take the frozen cultures to the sink. The frozen puck of fly goo pops out cleanly into the trash, and it just takes a rinse and paper towel to clean out the residue in the cup. Way less gross, very little stink, pretty quick. The only down side is because they are out-of-sight/out-of-mind the cups can build up in the freezer if you're not paying attention.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Boondoggle said:


> Just FYI, the best tool I've ever found for cleaning fruit fly cultures is a freezer. I have room in the outdoor freezer and I toss the cultures in there. Every couple of weeks I take the frozen cultures to the sink. The frozen puck of fly goo pops out cleanly into the trash, and it just takes a rinse and paper towel to clean out the residue in the cup. Way less gross, very little stink, pretty quick. The only down side is because they are out-of-sight/out-of-mind the cups can build up in the freezer if you're not paying attention.


I'd never get away with this with my wife lol. 

In the winter I store my used cultures outside in my garage and the frozen pucks do come out nicely.


----------



## Socratic Monologue

I use my dirty FF cups to cover up the bins of frozen rodents in our freezer. Works great.


----------



## Boondoggle

LOL. I've literally done that too!


Socratic Monologue said:


> I use my dirty FF cups to cover up the bins of frozen rodents in our freezer. Works great.


----------



## Fahad

fishingguy12345 said:


> I'd never get away with this with my wife lol.
> 
> In the winter I store my used cultures outside in my garage and the frozen pucks do come out nicely.


By the time they're spent it takes only ... 3 days or so for the remnants to dessicate enough to be easily tapped into the trash, so I just leave them set aside. I have a back room in the basement with a rack for my feeders and plant propagation so it makes things a little easier.


----------



## Fahad

Don't know if this was already mentioned but a spare bin large enough so that you can transfer feeder insects from one container to another (such as for supplementation/feeding) without worrying about stray hydeii or crickets bouncing out to infest the home. I've got very good with flies but crickets are unpredictable.


----------



## npaull

Avocado skins for springtails. I don't know why this isn't more widely publicized. I feed all my springtails 100% exclusively avocado skins.

Cut the avocado in half lengthwise and scoop out the inside and feed it to humans. Leave some of the "meat" on the skin.

Put the half skin in the springtail culture. I use the large circular (128 oz?) deli cups for my springtail cultures and I can fit many avocado skins in them.

The skins are great food and the springtails will swarm on them. When you are ready to feed out just pick up one of the halves and tap it in the tank and it will rain springtails. It's the easiest and best way to feed and dispense springtails. 

I leave the skins in for months and when they are pretty picked over I put them in frog tanks to add to the leaf litter.


----------

